# Damage to exhaust pipe?



## gotgoat (Nov 24, 2008)

The car was rear-ended at a stop. The tips to the muffler was not lined up anymore. After the shop tried to fix the tip issue, we looked under car and seen a MAJOR crimp in pipe. I have seen on internet pics that there is a natural crimp by factory but this is twisted and dents within that area. They told us the muffler was not hit- but I have to wonder why the tips stick out differently- yes it is just a bit but I can tell they are not even. I tried to take pics on the ground but they did not come out good enough. 
My question is: Should it be twisted and dented?? The pics on internet show a nice crimp. Also if the pipe did get hit, what else should I look for- I am going today to get pics on a lift. thank you again for answers.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The factory "dent" was kind of creased "ends" and is flat. It is not twisted at all.


----------



## gotgoat (Nov 24, 2008)

This is a close up under the car of the pipe in question??


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Some of that is the original factory "dent" plus additional damage from something violent happening to it.


----------



## 6shooter (Oct 2, 2012)

That's exactly how my factory pipe looked in that spot when I dropped it down to put a spin tech system in tonight. It looked like it was smacked against the unjoint violently at one point, but I guess it's factory for clearance??


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

6shooter said:


> That's exactly how my factory pipe looked in that spot when I dropped it down to put a spin tech system in tonight. It looked like it was smacked against the unjoint violently at one point, but I guess it's factory for clearance??


The crisp parallel "dents" are factory but his picture also shows irregular bulging that I would surmise was the result of being rear ended.


----------



## SyncTSH (Dec 28, 2012)

man sure is nice to have a factory installed damaged piece, I wonder how many people have ended up with replacement exhaust during insurance claims because of that. lol.


----------

